# What can live with a White's tree frog?



## Gaz_dbd

i wana mix something with my white's tree frog but i dont know what

please help me 

thanks


----------



## jennlovesfrogs

try another whites tree frog! it's not advisable to mix species, stick to one type per tank  there are lots of reasons why not, some being, different husbandy needs, and also whites can grow big, and can and will eat smaller species of frog!


----------



## Darbz

Yeah, like jenn said..best thing to mix with WTF is another whites tree frog.


----------



## spend_day

i have seen white lipped treefrogs being mixed with whites but mixing is not reccommend unless you know all about signs of stress/illness etc, correct quarantine, have experience with the species a nice big enclosure etc etc. theres alot to think about before you mixing and it comes with a number of portential dangers


----------



## TheToad888

Yep, mixing is... well, bad. Some people say anoles, but this is bad and wrong. A whites tree frog will eat most tankmates.


----------



## Darbz

TheToad888 said:


> Yep, mixing is... well, bad. Some people say anoles, *but this is bad and wrong*. A whites tree frog will eat most tankmates.


Mixing is wrong. And bad. There should be a new, stronger word for mixing. Like badwrong, or badong. Yes, mixing is badong.


----------



## Barney_M

i would never mix amphibian species under any cirumstance for several reaons i will not go in to other than a tread i made not long ago.


----------



## Gaz_dbd

thank you its just he looks lonely. so im going to look into just finding him another white's


----------



## jennlovesfrogs

aww, bless. just make sure you get one that is as close in size to your other one as possible  for previous reasons of whites will eat anything!! I've even had mine try and munch each others heads by accident, boy do they look sheepish when they realise it's their tank mates LOL


----------



## jesuslovestheladies

Darbz said:


> Mixing is wrong. And bad. There should be a new, stronger word for mixing. Like badwrong, or badong. Yes, mixing is badong.


looks like some body has been watching their Kung Pow enter the first...:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Gaz_dbd

haha i have noticed, mine eats tweezers when i feed him by hand,

also does anyone know how to sex them as i would rather get a male and a female, as although apprently not very teratorial i would rather not risk 2 males.


----------



## jennlovesfrogs

I have I believe 2 males and a female. but who knows, mine are about 8mths old now, I have heard one call every night. but every now and again I hear another call too! so mmmm. none of mine fight though.


----------



## Gaz_dbd

i have only heard mine call once, but he gets over shadowed by the toads in the viv next to him lol


----------



## jennlovesfrogs

LOL, I love hearing mine call, my OH does a very good impression of a whites, and always gets my male croaking! 
I have my red eyes tank next to theirs and their calls are much sweeter. more of a chirp than a croak. Sounds like a little giggle, 
they are great little guys, and you should get yours a friend!


----------



## Gaz_dbd

ive always wanted a red eye, but never had the money to, the guy i buy most of my stuff used to have them at like £50 each and i couldnt warrant buying them.

i think my next anphibian when i have the money would be a red eyed, 

but my next herp is an anole lol

thanks for your help


----------

